# Freshwater limpets



## Griznatch (Nov 9, 2020)

Reduce the amount you feed. I've never had limpets, but most mollusk type scavengers tend to self regulate populations based on the amount of food they have acess to.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Griznatch said:


> Reduce the amount you feed. I've never had limpets, but most mollusk type scavengers tend to self regulate populations based on the amount of food they have acess to.


This.

Their populations can also be more fragile (in terms of food supply) than Pond Snails or Bladder Snails, so they disappear more quickly when their food source dwindles. But I've also seen them survive high doses of ammonia, copper, Panacur, you name it. 

If one truly can't handle having limpets in their tanks, manual removal and reducing their food source is about the only tried and true method. Trapping sometimes works but it takes a lot longer than with regular snails.


----------



## Ben amar (Jul 31, 2021)

I feed my shrimps little bit..
Some 2-3 times a week


----------



## sm1ke (Jun 30, 2016)

Ben amar said:


> I feed my shrimps little bit..
> Some 2-3 times a week


Well, if you don't make a change, nothing will happen. So, as suggested above, reduce your feeding further and see what happens.


----------



## Griznatch (Nov 9, 2020)

If you find something they really like to eat, use it as a trap. Blanched veggies, dandelion leaves etc., work pretty good. Put them in there after lights are out, and remove the food in morning with the limpets stuck to it. Your shrimp will swim away as you lift out the food.


----------



## KCBigshot (Jul 16, 2021)

Ben amar said:


> Ahhhh limpets, will they ever go away?
> I think it’s the first problem in this hobby that I can’t find any solution all over the internet, just copper treatment,
> And I have shrimps😣
> There is Someone here that succeed get rid of them?


Maybe I'm missing something, but what about adding some assassin snails?


----------



## Rony A (Jan 22, 2021)

I hardly feed my shrimps except bacter ae, so limpets eat this also i guess? i also have lots of limpets.. what an eye sore


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Limpets are basically snails.... and snails eat just about the same stuff as shrimp do....


I'm not sure that assassin snails would go after limpets? Never had them.


----------



## Rony A (Jan 22, 2021)

Zoidburg said:


> Limpets are basically snails.... and snails eat just about the same stuff as shrimp do....
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that assassin snails would go after limpets? Never had them.


I would think that limpets are too small for asassin snails.. but not sure


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Limpets are incredibly difficult to flip off the glass, so it's difficult for assassins to get them. It does happen but rarely.

On a related note: My most pristine-looking tanks have always had limpets. They are 10/10 for glass cleaning.


----------

